# Bachelor party base of operations: PCMR or Canyons?



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Park City is the only town really out of those mountains close by, so I really don't know where else you & your buds would party. Park City for a bach party, but you guys still need to find a way to get to SnowBird one day. 

Also, don't know what time of year you're going... but, Park City warms up the fastest usually and could be a situation if you are going late late season. Went there a couple years ago in late March/early April, and Park City was dirty snow, and SnowBird was still a white paradise within less than 10miles.

Canyons are right next to Park City basically, so if you want to do just those 2 mountains, go Park City for the stay.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I should have been more specific. The dates are March 12 through the 16th. With six people going ideally they don't want to have to rent cars, so I think a trip to Snowbird is probably out of the question, especially if they are insisting on ski-in/ski-out. That's probably hangover related. 

I'd think PCMR is better for everything except the skiing/riding, so they might have to make a sacrifice there. Great info on the late season weather! I never would have considered that.

What are the best restaurants to hit (local and touristy)? I'm heading out there with the GF the last week in Feb.


----------



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

If your already worried about hangovers just go to Vegas. Bet some of you guys wont even ride some days due to partying. So paying 100 for a lift ticket when your hungover is kind of a waste. Much rather be in Vegas or Costa Rica with some honeys around. Male bonding is much better with females around and vegas and costa rica are your best bet for that. At least thats the way I roll.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno:...maybe the party likes thumpin Morman gals


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

A buddy of mine had his bachelor party in Utah. Needless to say it was surreal. Not really hungover from boarding but the strip clubs and escort service was interesting. Pasties and Undies. Oh and no lap dances. The girls from the escort service was another story. A tramp stamp that says "Cash Only" is a commitment for sure. :eusa_clap:

As far as going with the GF, just stay in town. Lift from town that takes you to the mountain. You have a free trolly and bus service in town.


----------

